# What drill to use on uds



## loz (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi, I’m building my first ever UDS and want to make a 35mm hole. What drills do people recommend as all the hand drills seem to only go 13mm on steel?
Thanks


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 19, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!

You need to use a hole saw for that big of a hole  - search for 35mm hole saw on google or amazon and find one that's made for steel.


----------



## loz (Jun 19, 2021)

Thanks. Sorry if I’m being stupid here but will a hole saw of 35mm work in a hand drill that only has 13mm capacity for steel?
Do I need a certain type of drill to power the 35mm hole saw?


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 19, 2021)

Here's a photo of one .. the shank will fit in your drill and give you the size of hole that you need.


----------



## loz (Jun 19, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> View attachment 500590
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of one .. the shank will fit in your drill and give you the size of hole that you need.


----------



## loz (Jun 19, 2021)

Thanks. The guy at the shop said hand drills will only do 13mm wide holes due to the torque in them.
This is great to know, thanks


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 19, 2021)

The shank on these types of bits are usually around 1/4 inch or 6.35mm so it'll fit in the hand drill


----------



## loz (Jun 19, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> The shank on these types of bits are usually around 1/4 inch or 6.35mm so it'll fit in the hand drill


Thanks. I think the man said because of the torque of hand drills they will only drill 13mm wide into steel.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 19, 2021)

Ok.. someone else wanna jump in here? I'm not sure how else to explain this ...


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 19, 2021)

Most hand drills are 3/8" or 1/2" size chuck. Either will easily drill a 3" hole as kilo showed if you need to go that big which I doubt you will. Just drill slowly with very light pressure.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 19, 2021)

What kind of drill do you have


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 19, 2021)

loz said:


> The guy at the shop said hand drills will only do 13mm wide holes due to the torque in them.


Not sure where he came up with that . 
13mm  is about a 1/2 " 35mm should be around 1 1/8  " . All common for a hand drill . I've used a 5" hole saw on 16 ga. metal . No problem . 
Assuming you are drilling a metal drum , get yourself a step bit and drill accordingly .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 19, 2021)

This should get you in the ball park . Says for wood , but it will drill a metal drum . Just start a pilot hole .








						5-35mm Metric HSS Titanium Coated Step Drill Bit for Wood Metal Hole Drilling  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 5-35mm Metric HSS Titanium Coated Step Drill Bit for Wood Metal Hole Drilling at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Just for the sake of saying it , Never really seen a step drill used with wood .


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2021)

Why and where are you drilling a 35mm hole ???


----------



## loz (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi all, first of all this is really helpful.
The hand drills all say something like this:

Drilling diameter in steel: 10 mm
Drilling diameter in wood: 30 mm
Drilling diameter in masonry: 10 mm

example of one is here


----------



## loz (Jun 20, 2021)

Just to say this is all sorted now. Thanks for your help, I took this thread to a diy store and they agreed with you all and got me the items.
I think the other two stores saw an amateur and tried to make me spend big.

Thanks again, really helpful


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 20, 2021)

loz said:


> I think the other two stores saw an amateur and tried to make me spend big.


Or , the other 2 stores were amateur themselves .


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 20, 2021)

Glad that you got this sorted out.. hopefully you will post pictures of your build


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 20, 2021)

L
 loz
 before you drill , maybe answer the question below  . I don't use a UDS , but if Dave asked it's probably worth answering .


daveomak said:


> Why and where are you drilling a 35mm hole ???






loz said:


> I took this thread to a diy store and they agreed with you all and got me the items.


If they set you up with a step bit , drill  small first . One down from what you think you need . Can always go bigger .


----------



## loz (Jun 20, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> L
> loz
> before you drill , maybe answer the question below  . I don't use a UDS , but if Dave asked it's probably worth answering .
> 
> ...


 
it’s for the air intakes. I’ve got 35mm wide copper tube that will be going down both sides and into the bottom of the drum, under the coal basket.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 20, 2021)

35mm is 1 3/8 inch .. so I'm betting it's used for the hole in the bottom?  ( Merely an assumption here)


----------



## loz (Jun 20, 2021)

More on the sides just above the wheels. And my charcoal basket will be sat above resting on long screws.

thanks again by the way everyone. Really helpful stuff. I’m not a diy guy, just wanted to make my own smoker after falling in love with the style whilst travelling America for 6months. We don’t really have the culture or parts here in the uk.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 20, 2021)

35mm is WAY too big for air and temp control...  You will not be able to control the temp...
UDS were originally designed with 3 each 1/2" full flow ball valves, and normally only 2 were used to control the temp...   they were installed about 2" above the bottom of the drum...  

Below are 2 pics I just grabbed from members threads/posts...


----------



## loz (Jun 20, 2021)

daveomak said:


> 35mm is WAY too big for air and temp control...  You will not be able to control the temp...
> UDS were originally designed with 3 each 1/2" full flow ball valves, and normally only 2 were used to control the temp...   they were installed about 2" above the bottom of the drum...
> 
> Below are 2 pics I just grabbed from members threads/posts...
> ...


Hmm, on UDS Parts their air intake is 1.5 inches wide which comes to 38mm.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2021)

Well, now you have a choice of whom to believe...  Good luck with your UDS...


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 21, 2021)

loz said:


> Thanks for your help, I took this thread to a diy store and they agreed with you all and got me the items.





chopsaw said:


> I don't use a UDS , but if Dave asked it's probably worth answering .





loz said:


> it’s for the air intakes





daveomak said:


> 35mm is WAY too big for air and temp control... You will not be able to control the temp...
> UDS were originally designed with 3 each 1/2"





loz said:


> Hmm, on UDS Parts their air intake is 1.5 inches wide which comes to 38mm.





daveomak said:


> Well, now you have a choice of whom to believe...


----------



## loz (Jun 21, 2021)

daveomak said:


> Well, now you have a choice of whom to believe...  Good luck with your UDS...


Lol I do. You’ve all been very helpful. Thanks again


----------



## BandCollector (Jun 22, 2021)

L
 loz


Dave has made a good point.  35mm is too big.

This is what I did following directions from members who had experience with building UDS

Three of these.  Attach a ball valve to one and pipe caps to the other two until the capped ones are needed for more air intake.  If more air is needed,  remove the caps one at a time until you reach the desired temperature.  Easy peasy!


----------



## loz (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi guys, finished it this weekend. It sits at 240f perfectly. Made some wings and a small brisket.
I have a high shelf unit to move the coal box up to do some grilling if needed.
Great stuff. Thanks for the help again


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 6, 2021)

loz said:


> Made some wings and a small brisket.


Nice looking UDS,
       now we need to see some cooks , remember no pictures it did not happen.....lol

David


----------



## loz (Jul 6, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nice looking UDS,
> now we need to see some cooks , remember no pictures it did not happen.....lol
> 
> David


Here’s some iberico pork ribs I made yesterday in it. I hung them for 2hrs then Texas crutch then glazed. 
it’s amazing how dirty my uds has gotten already lol


----------



## daveomak (Jul 6, 2021)

It sits at 250 because you do not have enough exhaust for good air flow.....   All of the oxygen is being consumed by the fuel...  Great environment for botulism.... IMO....


----------



## loz (Jul 6, 2021)

daveomak said:


> It sits at 250 because you do not have enough exhaust for good air flow.....   All of the oxygen is being consumed by the fuel...  Great environment for botulism.... IMO....


Is 250f not the right temp for smoking? I didn’t want it to go any higher as I have a grill for that.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 6, 2021)

L
 loz
 Whats the max temp you can get it too?  
Jim


----------



## loz (Jul 6, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> L
> loz
> Whats the max temp you can get it too?
> Jim


About 350f


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 6, 2021)

Hmm.....not bad.  Been looking at UDS myself.

Jim


----------



## loz (Jul 6, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Hmm.....not bad.  Been looking at UDS myself.
> 
> Jim


I installed a higher shelf to put the coal basket on for when I do wings or burgers. That way I can do two zone cooking at get higher temp. But for smoking with coal at the bottom it’s 350f but with a diffuser plate in I have it sit at 250f


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 6, 2021)

loz said:


> Here’s some iberico pork ribs I made yesterday in it. I hung them for 2hrs then Texas crutch then glazed.
> it’s amazing how dirty my uds has gotten already lol


Nice ribs, wow cleaned the bones up pretty good, nothing left for the dog to even chew on.

David


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2021)

daveomak said:


> It sits at 250 because you do not have enough exhaust for good air flow.....   All of the oxygen is being consumed by the fuel...  *Great environment for botulism.... IMO....*





loz said:


> Is 250f not the right temp for smoking? I didn’t want it to go any higher as I have a grill for that.


----------



## loz (Jul 7, 2021)

daveomak said:


> View attachment 503029


Botulism and face thuds… very weird guy.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2021)

loz said:


> Botulism and face thuds… very weird guy.



I guess you don't understand...  Botulism is the deadliest bacteria known to man/woman...


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2021)

loz said:


> Botulism and face thuds… very weird guy.



I guess you don't understand...  Botulism is the deadliest bacteria known to man/woman...

Does cooking kill Cl. botulinum and its toxin?
Normal thorough cooking (pasteurisation: 70°C 158F  2min or equivalent) will kill Cl.botulinum bacteria but not its spores. To kill the spores of Cl.botulinum a sterilisation process equivalent to 121°C 250F for 3 min is required. The botulinum toxin itself is inactivated (denatured) rapidly at temperatures greater than 80°C 178F


----------



## loz (Jul 7, 2021)

daveomak said:


> I guess you don't understand...  Botulism is the deadliest bacteria known to man/woman...
> 
> Does cooking kill Cl. botulinum and its toxin?
> Normal thorough cooking (pasteurisation: 70°C 158F  2min or equivalent) will kill Cl.botulinum bacteria but not its spores. To kill the spores of Cl.botulinum a sterilisation process equivalent to 121°C 250F for 3 min is required. The botulinum toxin itself is inactivated (denatured) rapidly at temperatures greater than 80°C 178F


Great, cooking at 250f for several hours will be ok then. Seems like I understood.
But I’ll be sure to let all the people smoking at 225f around the world know your concerns.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 8, 2021)

Loz, Morning...  FWIW, the times/temps cited are for the internal temperature of the meat..

I do apologize if I'm a PITA..


----------

